# My Endless GTR33, Ab-Flug Supra, Rsi Beetle



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

Endless Engine








Endless Rear








Endless Front








Endless interior








Beetle Engine








Beetle rear








Beetle side








Beetle interior








Ab-Flug Supra Engine








Ab-Flug Rear








Ab-Flug side, front
















Ab-flug fuel system








Ab-flug interior









*Endless specs*
Horse Power: 1162hp 
1/4 best time is 9 seconds without NOS and without SLIK tires 
Tuner Shop: Endless Japan 

Engine: 2.7L, 
1. Full counter crank shaft 
2. HKS pistons 
3. HKS Connecting Rods 
4. Apex High Cams (IN 290, EX280) + Cam polleys 
5. Metal Head Gasket 
6. Full tuned & Modified CYLINDER HEAD 
7. HKS Twin turbo ( GT3240 ) 
8. HKS Twin racing waste gate 
9. Endless Big Intake Tank 
10. Endless Big Throttle Body (100) 
11. Big Oil Pan ( 8 litters ) 
12. Intercooler: 4 layer twin entry Drag Intercooler 
13. TRUST Oil Cooler 
14. Greddy Aluminum Radiator 
15. Bosch fuel pumps (2) 
16. GReddy Fuel Delivery Pipe 
17. Injectors 1000cc (6) 
18. Nismo Fuel Regulator 
19. Fuel collector Tank 

Transmission & Suspension & Others.... 
1. Sequential 6speed mission (HOLINGER)for drag.HKS 6speed dog mission for street. 
2. 4 plate OS clutch for sequential, 3plate for HKS dog mission 
3. OS Flywheel 
4. Endless Special set up for Front&Rear Defferentials 
5. HKS Drag Dampers suspension kit 
6. Line Lock 
7. Cusco R upper Arms 
8. All stainless Original exhaust system , mafflur (Endless) 
9. MissFiring Pro Start system 

Computer & Electronics 
1. HKS V-pro (GOLD) 
2. Duel SBC Boost Controller 
3. Turbo Timer 
4. Oil pressure meter (HKS) 
5. Oil Temperature meter (HKS) 
6. Exhaust Temperature meter (HKS) 
7. Boost meter (GReddy) 
8. Fuel Pressure meter (GReddy) 
nitto 555r street slicks 
QF p1 racing frnt 17x9.5 rr 17x11 
the car is not light weight, only weight was reduced by removing rear seats. 
recaro seats 
just added a cusco 6 point rollcage. 

*Ab-Flug specs*
Power output 850HP 
Top Speed over 330km/h 

Built by - Yokohama Sport Racing 
- Ab-Flug 
- Revolfe S.A. 

Modifications: 

- HKS F-Con + Boost controller + 
Additional injectors controller 
- TRUST T88H-34D high flow turbo 
- HKS Headers + wastegate 
- Ported head and intake manifold 
- Modified throttlebody 
- GREDDY Oil catch tank 
- HKS 3 core intercooler 
- Fuel system: 12 injectors 
3 Bosch fuel pumps 
Air collector tank 
Fuel cooler 
FP regulator 

- HKS Full exhaust system 
- HKS 272 High lift camshafts 
- HKS PISTONS + CONNECTING RODS 
- Getrag 6 speed gearbox with short 
shifter & LSD 
- OS Giken 3 plate clutch 
- Custom roll cage 
- Additional gauges: OMORI RPM, HKS 
boost, HKS Watertemp. HKS oil 
temp.,HKS turbo timer, GREDDY boost 
controller 
- 17" Volk Racing TE37 
- Advan neova tires 
- TEIN full track suspension 

- AB-Flug front bumper and 
fenders,side skirts, rear bumper 
with carbon fiber inserts, rear 
skirts 
- AB-Flug rear spoiler and GT wing 
- Carbon fiber bonnet 
- Revolfe S.A front CF canards 
- Revolfe S.A rear carbon kevlar 
diffuser 

- recaro seats 

*Rsi Cup Edition specs*
Full Eip stage 3 t3/t4 turbonetics kit
JE pistons
Eip connecting rods
Eip down pipe
Giac ECU
Turbo XS BOV
Full factory Rsi kit
full Rsi body kit
custom orange copper paint
custom Gold OZ 18x8.5 rapped with michellin PS2
KW variant 2 coilovers
greddy boost gauge
Greddy turbo timer
recaro seats
kenwood mp3, xm player

soon stroker kit 2.1L from 1.8L, HKS gt3037 turbo, Quiafe 6speed sequintial, full roll cage...no more show car need 550+hp this is too slow for me now...

more pics of the cars at www.cardomain.com/id/endless_gtr33


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

im sorry but that beetle is just plain SICK!!!  
Big pat on the back for that one mate, i bet that has surprised a shit load of folk


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi there mate,

i was wondering if you would ever join this forum,i got copy of a magazine in Dubai,can't remember what it was called,but your Endless R33 was on the cover of it.

Looks good


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome looking cars! i sent you a PM regarding the supra


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

> *Endless GTR33 - [email protected] 1/[email protected] - 1162HP
> *AbFlug Supra - 58.63 @ Tsukuba - 850HP
> *Full D1 Hachiroku AE86 Corolla T - 340HP ( coming soon )
> *Orange Fever Rsi Beetle Cup Edition - 410HP
> *Auto Select GTR34 Track/Street - 673HP ( coming soon )


*WOW*


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

holy crap! 

be my friend!lol


----------



## GT-RRRRR (Sep 12, 2005)

OH MY GOD! Man these toys are sick!!! Mashallah...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

koopa said:


> im sorry but that beetle is just plain SICK!!!


 i guess that means you like it then these days?


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Hi there mate,
> 
> i was wondering if you would ever join this forum,i got copy of a magazine in Dubai,can't remember what it was called,but your Endless R33 was on the cover of it.
> 
> Looks good


the magazine is called top performance
www.performancemag.net


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thats the mag,was a good read


----------

